# New MS Plugin Opens Office 2007 Docs -- In Firefox



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Reading Microsoft Office OpenXML docs can be a problem if you still use an older version of Office. A new plugin, however, offers a ready solution for anyone -- including Linux users -- running a current version of Firefox."
http://www.bmighty.com/blog/main/archives/2008/12/new_ms_plugin_o.html?cid=nl_bmighty_html


----------

